# Pure Balance - Ol Roy



## Brydean

I can't believe I am posting about Ol Roy! LOL :redface:

But I wanted some opinions here. Now I normally wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft. pole. I don't necessarily always feed a no grain food, but I try to feed the best I can afford. Heck I'd like to feed my kids all organic and natural food, but I can't afford that either!

That said this week has been a horribly tight week. Unexpected expenses etc.. But, couldn't wait until next week for dog food. So I figured I would run to Wal-mart and buy the best they had. I spotted a food call Pure Balance, it didn't sound bad, then I realized it was by Ol Roy! I went ahead and bought, it. Pup seems to like it. I wouldn't buy it on a regular basis, alot of rice in it. But, I don't think it is an awful choice for someone on a tight budget $6.78 for I think either a 4-5 lb bag. I checked Dog Food Advisor and it gets 3.5 stars. Here is a breakdown, what do you all think?

Chicken, Chicken Meal , Brown Rice, Brewers Rice, Pea Protein, Poultry Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Rice Bran, Dicalcium Phosphate, Natural Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Dried Carrots, Oatmeal, Flaxseed, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dried Peas, Dried Cranberry, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Choline Chloride, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Copper Proteinate, Biotin, Manganese Proteinate, L-Carnitine, Niacin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), D-Calcium Pantothenate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Folic Acid

Crude Protein (min) 27.0%
Crude Fat (min) 15.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 5.0%
Moisture (max) 10.0%
Linoleic Acid (min) 3.5%
Zinc (min) 250 mg/kg
Vitamin E (min) 250 IU/kg
*Alpha-Linolenic Acid (min) 0.35%
*Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C) (min) 35 mg/kg
*L-Carnitine (min) 15 mg/kg
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.


----------



## Willowy

Like you said, it's not bad for the price. I'm glad they at least have something not-horrible at Walmart. Not the best, but not bad either .


----------



## georgiapeach

I believe Walmart actually sells a grain free food now, as well.


----------



## Brydean

georgiapeach said:


> I believe Walmart actually sells a grain free food now, as well.


I thought they did also. But couldn't find it last night. Maybe my store doesn't carry it. Or I blindly looked right past it! LOL


----------



## Willowy

georgiapeach said:


> I believe Walmart actually sells a grain free food now, as well.


I haven't heard of it if they do. But then the Walmarts here don't even have Pure Balance .


----------



## Amaryllis

If that's the best you can do, it's not bad at all. Like you said, you are paying for a lot of rice, but it's way better than Beneful or regular Ol Roy. It's not like I've never hit a budget crunch before, myself.


----------



## gingko4me

Hi I am new here. 
I have been researching the OL Roy Brand "Pure Balance" and came across this forum. I have a schnauzer with diabetes. Recently I switched to Pure Balance because the brand i normally feed was not available any longer in my small town. In desperation I looked at Wal Mart (small town, only place to shop) I searched for a dog food like the one I had been feeding until I could find/buy my normal Brand (Diamond Lite) I get blood panels done on my dog on a regular basis...and other than the diabetes all things were normal range. My dog became ill this week...I thought it might be pancreas issue so I took him to my vet yesterday. Everything came back normal EXCEPT his liver panel! The readings were in the red zone...his kidneys, pancreas and sugar levels were fine! So, wracking my brain to figure out why this happened..I searched the internet and lo and behold...there are posts about Ol Roy dog food containing MENADIONE SODIUM BISULFITE COMPLEX ..look at the ingredients posted by Brydean. This ingredient is toxic to cats and dogs. Apparently, pets are dying from liver toxicity from this ingredient! What I am finding out is that distributors (Wal Mart etc) repackage dog food (made in China or food products supplied by China) and do not always include ALL the ingredients or are not specific as to what the ingredient really is ie. "animal digest" . The labeling also leads you to believe that the food was made here in US, when in fact it is NOT. We should be able to buy a safe pet food based on honest labeling of a product. I immediately stopped feeding the Pure Balance and he is now on Blue Buffalo. I will be taking him back for xrays and ultrasound next week...and I will do another blood panel in about 10-14 days to see if there is a major change. Now, I cant prove that it IS the Pure Balance...but Im thinking it may be the reason because that is the only thing that has changed in my dog's diet...AND he had normal liver readings prior to this...and BTW..he has only been on this food for about 3 weeks...I just opened the second bag of Pure Balance (which is now in the garbage!). Just some information that might be helpful..again I cannot prove that this dry food is the culprit. and I am basing this opinion on information I have discovered about the MENADIONE SODIUM BISULFITE COMPLEX..but I should have a good answer soon. I will re-post when I know something more definitive.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

^ Thanks for posting! I was going to point out the MENADIONE. Very very bad. I don't understand why some foods still use it.

Ingredient-wise, it doesn't look bad at all - especially for Ol' Roy... but I still wouldn't touch it. God only knows where it's being manufactured, and I certainly wouldn't trust them as a company, if things from their other foods are somehow being mixed in with this food, etc.

For Ol' Roy, yeah, it's certainly a decent looking ingredient list. But ingredient lists aren't always everything. If you're in a bind, check out Fromm Classics. You can get a 15lb for under $20 from a top notch company.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

gingko4me said:


> I immediately stopped feeding the Pure Balance and he is now on Blue Buffalo. I will be taking him back for xrays and ultrasound next week...and I will do another blood panel in about 10-14 days to see if there is a major change.


To be honest, Blue Buffalo wouldn't be my top choice either. If there's one food I read the most about causing GI upsets, and high liver panels, etc, it's BB. It's also manufactured in, like, 5 different facilities. I really don't trust that they have employees over-seeing every single facility.


----------



## gingko4me

I only went to BB because I live in a small, remote town...and it is the best I can get my hands on immediately. My schnauzer has not had any problems so far..and his stool is perfect now. No vomiting..no loose stools and he seems to be feeling better. The vet put him on Denamarin..but only had one dose..so I'm assuming that he is better because of dog food. The fact is...there probably isn't a perfect dog food now that distributors have chosen to go out of the country for pet food ingredients and supplies  I m researching a more permanent source of food. I'm actually thinking of going back to making his food again...at least I know whats in it.(or do I really?? arsenic in rice issue). Sad that dog food can cost up to 100$ for a large bag...that's just raping pet owners. What about people on fixed incomes, strict budgets etc...if they cannot afford expensive food they shouldn't have a pet?? Not everyone can afford Origen and products of that caliber...and what in the world is in that food that it has to cost so much...does it have a gold lining in the bag or?? I'm angry and just venting my frustrations because I try to be careful...read the labels and trust that the manufacturer of the food I buy is making a quality, safe product. We shouldn't have to be chemists in order to know what ingredients are harmful to our pets I'm not the first to be upset...I won't be the last...unfortunately more pets will die, maybe my own...before someone will do something to protect us and our pets.


----------



## georgiapeach

Walmart used to carry a grain free for a very short time, then it mysteriously disappeared in my area (south of ATL, GA); guessing it was an experiment that wasn't cost effective for their demographic.

With that said, I've also taken a pay cut (my choice - I retired from teaching, and I'm currently subbing part time to make some extra money), so I was looking for a less e expensive grain free option. I stumbled upon Authority Grain Free at Petsmart. I'm sure it's not the best food, but looking at the ingredients, it's definitely not the worst. I decided to get a small bag, and my 2 low-allergy dogs are doing okay on it so far (they need grain free, but have few other digestive issues). My poodle, who's got an iron gut only took a few days to transition, while the boxer is still transitioning very slowly (gotta be careful with boxers!). The price is right, for sure (about $10 for a small bag, and about $19 for a medium sized bag. Right now, there isn't a large bag available. Here's a link, where you can see the information on this kibble: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13012595&lmdn=Nutrition+Option&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo.


----------



## zeronightfarm

gingko4me said:


> I only went to BB because I live in a small, remote town...and it is the best I can get my hands on immediately. My schnauzer has not had any problems so far..and his stool is perfect now. No vomiting..no loose stools and he seems to be feeling better. The vet put him on Denamarin..but only had one dose..so I'm assuming that he is better because of dog food. The fact is...there probably isn't a perfect dog food now that distributors have chosen to go out of the country for pet food ingredients and supplies  I m researching a more permanent source of food. I'm actually thinking of going back to making his food again...at least I know whats in it.(or do I really?? arsenic in rice issue). Sad that dog food can cost up to 100$ for a large bag...that's just raping pet owners. What about people on fixed incomes, strict budgets etc...if they cannot afford expensive food they shouldn't have a pet?? Not everyone can afford Origen and products of that caliber...and what in the world is in that food that it has to cost so much...does it have a gold lining in the bag or?? I'm angry and just venting my frustrations because I try to be careful...read the labels and trust that the manufacturer of the food I buy is making a quality, safe product. We shouldn't have to be chemists in order to know what ingredients are harmful to our pets I'm not the first to be upset...I won't be the last...unfortunately more pets will die, maybe my own...before someone will do something to protect us and our pets.


Why not order from petflow.com? Thats where I get mine, If I were you I'd try the new TOTW with wild boar. I just got it last week, but haven't tried it yet, not like my dogs care, they will eat any thing.


----------



## Salina

Totw wild boar is really the worst totw formula. I would go with another totw one


----------



## zeronightfarm

Salina said:


> Totw wild boar is really the worst totw formula. I would go with another totw one


Care to explain why?


----------



## Salina

Becuse its...beef, chickpeas, peas, lamb meal...so too much peas. Its not even beef meal as the first ingredient. I feed Totw and love it, but the southwest canyon one really is no their best


----------



## zeronightfarm

Salina said:


> Becuse its...beef, chickpeas, peas, lamb meal...so too much peas. Its not even beef meal as the first ingredient. I feed Totw and love it, but the southwest canyon one really is no their best


It's still better than Ol Roy. I don't like that it's a smaller bag for the same price (it's like 2 lbs, but still thats retarded.)


----------



## Salina

zeronightfarm said:


> It's still better than Ol Roy. I don't like that it's a smaller bag for the same price (it's like 2 lbs, but still thats retarded.)


But why not another totw formula?


----------



## zeronightfarm

Salina said:


> But why not another totw formula?


From what I hear, it has helped dogs that can't handle other formulas, due to not having potatos/lower glycemic.


----------



## frillint

I feed TOTW roasted fowl. My dogs love it and are doing great on it.


----------



## Sibe

Here is a good article about Menadione (synthetic Vitamin K3) if anyone is interested.
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione

Portion of the article:


> *Why is it bad?*
> 
> As a non-native speaker (German is my native language), it has been difficult for me to compose this article in English, since I had to translate most of my information from literature originally written in German. My search for relevant, unbiased sources in English was not very successful, with exception of some obscure references and texts that provided some information but do not include all the facts. There were also many articles written by authors who didn't even have the basic knowledge to differentiate between vtiamin K1, K2 and K3.
> Here is a list of negative effects of menadione on the body. It is incomplete, since my English medical terminology is lacking and I was simply not able to translate the more complicated scientific phrases into proper English:
> 
> 
> causes cytotoxicity in liver cells
> causes formation of radicals from enzymes of leucocytes, with the consequence of cytotoxic reactions
> considerably weakens the immune system
> possible mutagenic effects
> damages the natural vitamin K cycle
> has no effect on coumarin derivatives, which are often present in commercial food due to mold contamination (toxic when ingested)
> causes hemolytic anemia and hyperbilirubinemia, not just linked to large doses
> disturbs the level of calcium ions (Ca2+) in the body, which is an important factor fibrinolysis
> is directly toxic in high doses (vomiting, albuminuria), unlike natural vitamin K
> builds up in tissue and has been detected in eggs, meat and milk of animals supplemented with menadione derivatives
> causes irritation of skin and mucous membranes
> causes allergic reactions and eczema


----------



## NomAnor

Went to Walmart earlier and neither the chicken or lamb formula have the synthetic vitamin k.


----------



## ShelterPups

I work as a cashier for Wal Mart. I have to admit when I scan O Roy dog food for a customer I have the thought "This person must not love their dogs nearly so much as I love mine." But then everyone has their own reasons for not buying premium dog foods.


----------



## NomAnor

ShelterPups said:


> I work as a cashier for Wal Mart. I have to admit when I scan O Roy dog food for a customer I have the thought "This person must not love their dogs nearly so much as I love mine." But then everyone has their own reasons for not buying premium dog foods.


I am sure a big reason are the vets who tell these people to feed food with questionable ingredients.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

ShelterPups said:


> I work as a cashier for Wal Mart. I have to admit when I scan O Roy dog food for a customer I have the thought "This person must not love their dogs nearly so much as I love mine." But then everyone has their own reasons for not buying premium dog foods.


I don't think it's necessarily a matter of loving them less... I mean, sometimes probably, most definitely yeah. I think it's more ignorance than anything. People who have never bought their dogs food anywhere other than the grocery store, or Walmart, etc. I just think they don't realize what else is out there. Purina, Eukanuba, etc, are foods you see everywhere (magazine ads, TV, etc). So they're the ones to be 'trusted'. 

It does amaze me though when people go into Petsmart or Petco, and I see them go to the back aisle to grab the cheapest bag of Alpo or Pedigree. I feel like, how can you time and time again walk into a store like that, which clearly has other brands (usually you see them first, they keep the 'lower end' in the back) and not once be like hmmm... maybe this is better? *sigh* Who knows...


----------



## Hambonez

ShelterPups said:


> I work as a cashier for Wal Mart. I have to admit when I scan O Roy dog food for a customer I have the thought "This person must not love their dogs nearly so much as I love mine." But then everyone has their own reasons for not buying premium dog foods.


I had to go to Walmart to find a small bag of Purina Puppy Chow when I adopted my puppy. It was what the shelter was feeding him, and I typically shop at an indy pet store which certainly didn't have it; the grocery store didn't have it (??), PetSmart only had it in huge bags and I was planning on transitioning him off ASAP, but I wanted to first make sure he was settled so any digestive upset could be diagnosed faster than "maybe it's the food, maybe it's stress, maybe it's whatever else." So, that was my reason! After a week we started transitioning him off!


----------



## luv mi pets

At least you are feeding your dog! Some people just can not feed the premimum dog food. Does this make them a bad owner? Not to me. Growing up the family dog was fed Alpo and she lived to be 16 years old. Do I feed Alpo now? No. What food might work for one dog, may not work for the next dog. The true test is the dog itself. How well it does on the food. I have to buy 3 different kinds of foods. Yes, life was a lot easier when there was only one brand of dog food on the shelf and now you have a whole store to choose from. Enough to give anyone a headache. Now if you want to get a migraine ask a group of people what to feed your dog.


----------



## So Cavalier

> I work as a cashier for Wal Mart. I have to admit when I scan O Roy dog food for a customer I have the thought "This person must not love their dogs nearly so much as I love mine." But then everyone has their own reasons for not buying premium dog foods.


As a kid growing up, we fed our dogs Gravy Train and Skippy dog food. They also got what was left over from dinner that night if there wasn't enough for another meal for the family. Their treats were MilkBones. My family LOVED our dogs. My dad and brother put up a chain linked fence so our dog didn't need to be on a tie out. Our dogs got regular vet care and lived into their teens....(always had mutts....Dad would NEVER pay money for a dog.....). This was before the age of the internet and dog books... (I think WVasko is the only one older than me here now.....) But not everyone who loves their dog is a dog nut....meaning most people are not going to actively seek out nutrition info on their dog food. If it is in the store...it is probably ok. (I hope that makes sense....) I usually don't tell people how much I spend on my dogs' food and all the extra stuff I do because they think I'm nuts. Yes, I am a dog nut. (Now I am off to cook some beans to feed the birds.....what you just don't feed them seed? I can't tell you how many times my dogs and birds get scrambled eggs for breakfast and I eat cold cereal with frozen berries.)


----------



## Willowy

I agree that feeding a cheaper food doesn't mean they love their dogs any less, and I don't judge if I see someone buying Dog Chow or another brand name.. Most people haven't looked into dog nutrition and assume anything is OK. I guess what surprises me is when people buy the CHEAPEST dog food in the store and then are surprised when they find out it's not great. They wouldn't go to the dollar store, buy, say, tools or other durable goods, and expect them to last as long as a high-quality brand. Nobody is surprised when the cheap pliers break the first time they use them. They say "well, you get what you pay for". But when it comes to pet food? Oh, the cheap stuff is just as good! I don't get it. Even if I knew nothing about pet nutrition I would have some kind of inkling that I maybe should at least get the mid-priced stuff.


----------



## Salina

My husband used to feed beneful. He said "its not the cheapest, so i thought its better". Even went to the vet because of itchy dog. Nope, vet never suggested other food. He just did not know. I had cats for years and never ever even thought about doing research on food. Just bought the more expensive one at the store. Why? No idea. Just havent thought about it. I seriously thought pet food is pet food. 
After i got my puppy i started doing research...only because i wa bored and had nothing else to do. Well, glad I know better now.


----------



## CptJack

Willowy said:


> I agree that feeding a cheaper food doesn't mean they love their dogs any less, and I don't judge if I see someone buying Dog Chow or another brand name.. Most people haven't looked into dog nutrition and assume anything is OK. I guess what surprises me is when people buy the CHEAPEST dog food in the store and then are surprised when they find out it's not great. They wouldn't go to the dollar store, buy, say, tools or other durable goods, and expect them to last as long as a high-quality brand. Nobody is surprised when the cheap pliers break the first time they use them. They say "well, you get what you pay for". But when it comes to pet food? Oh, the cheap stuff is just as good! I don't get it. Even if I knew nothing about pet nutrition I would have some kind of inkling that I maybe should at least get the mid-priced stuff.



I think a lot of it comes from HUMAN food shopping thoughts. The Kraft and the storebrand Mayo are basically the same thing. Ditto everything else in the store. I think that assumption carries into dog food. It's basically the same, just more or less expensive based on advertising and packaging.


----------



## luv mi pets

According to google searches: 
Wellness and TOTW and other top notch brands of dog foods only make up 10% of the market. The top selling dog food in the US is Pedigree, Ol' Roy, and Purina. Pedigree ships 214,000 tons annually. It is hard to convince general public to go spend more money on dog food. The biggest argument I hear it is a marketing ploy for us to feel guilty and to spend unneccessary big bucks on dog food. The next thing out of their mouth is that their dog does just fine on the dog food they were feeding. they do not want to hear anything because it is a scam to them..


----------



## Hambonez

CptJack said:


> I think a lot of it comes from HUMAN food shopping thoughts. The Kraft and the storebrand Mayo are basically the same thing. Ditto everything else in the store. I think that assumption carries into dog food. It's basically the same, just more or less expensive based on advertising and packaging.


Furthermore - I think a lot of people don't think about what is in the food they buy for themselves or their families. I see plenty of people at the store with carts full of processed foods with nothing fresh and ingredient lists with words I couldn't begin to pronounce. I buy few processed foods and read labels on the foods I do buy, so that carries over to my pets' foods.


----------



## HollowHeaven

ShelterPups said:


> I work as a cashier for Wal Mart. I have to admit when I scan O Roy dog food for a customer I have the thought "This person must not love their dogs nearly so much as I love mine." But then everyone has their own reasons for not buying premium dog foods.


Or, ya know, it could be because they're ignorant. Or it could be because that's what's available. Or maybe it's what they can afford, even if that situation is temporary.
I look out my door daily and see dogs literally slowly starving, because their owners are too sorry to go out and drop some food on the ground for them. So, yeah, I'd rather see someone feeding their dog ol' roy than see their dog starving.

I personally don't have top notch brand foods or products, and I would hate to think that people are sneering down their noses at me and my dogs because of something I can't help at the moment. It's not like I'm eating caviar and wearing holister. 
I would like to think "well at least this person is probably feeding their dogs." Ideal? No. Good? Eh, I guess not. Are there A LOT of dogs who would love a bowl full of Ol' Roy? Absolutely.


----------



## Willowy

Ol' Roy isn't the worst out there either. It's probably mid-grade as far as "regular" foods go, it's basically rebranded Pedigree (they're made in the same plant, too. . .). Grocery store generics and dollar store brands are much worse. Want to see ingredients that, if you know how to read them, essentially say "flavored sawdust"? Look at Midwest County Fare, in the blue paper bags. Ugh! I'm sure it's not sold in the south or west, with that name, but probably there's a comparable product in non-Midwest areas, too.

Even if someone had to feed a cheap food out of necessity, knowing something about dog nutrition can help them pick the least of the evils. Also, knowing what constitutes "cheap". Do you know how many people feed Beneful? And say that they can't afford a better food? It's pure junk, AND it's expensive! One of my friends just told me that her dog is on Beneful, so I was showing her better and cheaper options. Turns out that Beneful costs more than Diamond Naturals and 4Health! And most of the "spinoff" formulas are worse than the original formulas, so if you bought regular Ol' Roy it would be better than their kibbles and chunks or other spinoffs. That kind of thing. I wouldn't be devastated if I had to feed my dogs Purina Dog Chow for financial reasons.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

luv mi pets said:


> According to google searches:
> Wellness and *TOTW and other top notch brands of dog foods *only make up 10% of the market. The top selling dog food in the US is Pedigree, Ol' Roy, and Purina. Pedigree ships 214,000 tons annually. It is hard to convince general public to go spend more money on dog food. The biggest argument I hear it is a marketing ploy for us to feel guilty and to spend unneccessary big bucks on dog food. The next thing out of their mouth is that their dog does just fine on the dog food they were feeding. they do not want to hear anything because it is a scam to them..


except TOTW is not any "higher quality" or top notch than Purina, IMO. I know others may disagree. But the plants those foods are coming from are no better than the other. It's not always ingredient lists that tell everything. But the fact that TOTW *is* a Diamond brand food (not simply made at Diamond), I wouldn't recommend any sooner than I'd recommend Purina.


----------



## Salina

Ingredients are what end up in my dog. And so i mainly care about those. I dont care about the plant the food is made in. Most recalls are for human safety not the dogs...my dog eat raw chicken, so why worry about salmonella?!


----------



## CptJack

Salina said:


> Ingredients are what end up in my dog. And so i mainly care about those. I dont care about the plant the food is made in. Most recalls are for human safety not the dogs...my dog eat raw chicken, so why worry about salmonella?!


This. The Salmonella recall was because it was making PEOPLE sick, not because it was making the dogs sick. 

That said, while I find ToTW and find it perfectly decent, I'm not sure I'd call it 'top notch' or 'high end' dog food - for me it's more 'toward the upper range of medium'. Medium has a lot more brands in it (for me) than high or low quality food and pretty well encompasses the vast majority of the market. 

Though, honestly, like HH, I live in a poor area. If the dogs are eating, I'm not judging. In real life, that is. Online if someone insists on telling me Beneful is good, and they refuse to spend more on dog food, though they could, I get sort of irritated.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Salina said:


> Ingredients are what end up in my dog. And so i mainly care about those. I dont care about the plant the food is made in. Most recalls are for human safety not the dogs...my dog eat raw chicken, so why worry about salmonella?!


But can you even trust the ingredients listed on the bag are whats IN the food? Is the chicken you're paying for any different that's going into Diamond Naturals that is going into TOTW? Probably not. Remember when Evangers got busted because their food did not even test for the meat that they stated was on the bag?

I don't think ingredients are UN-important. But I think 'buying' your manufacturer first is MORE important. 

To me, it's not just about the salmonella. I just don't trust the QC at that plant as they've had multiple issues, complaints, and FDA warnings in the past. I mean, ingredient-wise, Fromm and TOTW are pretty similar, but I'd for sure choose Fromm over Diamond. 

I don't think a food has to have it's own plant in order to be quality, at all, but I think it's important to see where the food is coming from and the ingredients are sourced. Obviously you're never going to 100% know everything from every company, but I think having some sort of trust is important.

But I agree - I think there could be worse things than a dog eating TOTW, or Beneful, or Ol Roy. Like posts above, I mean, at least their EATING. I am sure there's not a huge risk of your dog dying an awful death eating ANY of these foods. But I think if you CAN do better, and KNOW better, it's dumb not to at least try to do better by your dog. But it's what everyone feels comfortable with and what their dog does best on.


----------



## Salina

I like totw. And its what i can afford right now. I love fromm. But cant afford it right now. So i believe that totw is not in the same league as Beneful.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Salina said:


> I like totw. And its what i can afford right now. I love fromm. But cant afford it right now. So i believe that totw is not in the same league as Beneful.


Well, I don't necessarily think TOTW is in the same "league" as Beneful. Beneful is one of Purina's worst, IMO. I'm just saying that I wouldn't trust a Diamond brand food more than some of the others that many on this forum don't like.

I respect your decision  You're obviously a good dog owner... TOTW works for you! 

Btw, Fromm Gold and Classic are actually cheaper than TOTW. And their Four Star line grain inclusives are exactly the same.

You can get Fromm Gold Adult for $25 for 15lbs and TOTW is almost $30 for 15lbs around here. The Fromm Classics is around $21 for 15lbs.


----------



## Salina

Jacksons Mom said:


> Well, I don't necessarily think TOTW is in the same "league" as Beneful. Beneful is one of Purina's worst, IMO. I'm just saying that I wouldn't trust a Diamond brand food more than some of the others that many on this forum don't like.
> 
> I respect your decision  You're obviously a good dog owner... TOTW works for you!
> 
> Btw, Fromm Gold and Classic are actually cheaper than TOTW. And their Four Star line grain inclusives are exactly the same.
> 
> You can get Fromm Gold Adult for $25 for 15lbs and TOTW is almost $30 for 15lbs around here. The Fromm Classics is around $21 for 15lbs.


i used to feed fromm four-star...the grain inclusive one. I paid...i believe 68$ for 30lb. thats 24$ more than i pay for totw.
i pay 44$ for 30lb of totw.


----------



## Hambonez

You were gettin' had! 

We buy Fromm Gold and it's $21/15 lbs. I haven't priced the larger bag cause I have a small dog and I don't want it sitting around that long.


----------



## CptJack

Hambonez said:


> You were gettin' had!
> 
> We buy Fromm Gold and it's $21/15 lbs. I haven't priced the larger bag cause I have a small dog and I don't want it sitting around that long.


Yeah, even my 27lb of Wellness Core is < 60.00, though not much. Though that lasts quite a while now, but with Thud around that's changing pretty fast. I see my food bill doubling, but even so, the 3 little dogs go through less than 4 cups of food a day (but there's some canned added). Which, I realize isn't what you said, but I'm basically spending under a hundred dollars a month to feed all 3 of them, and that's with Core and basically all meat canned.


----------



## Salina

Well, i looked online too, but cant find a good website where its cheaper. Can you recommend one?


----------



## Salina

Oh i dont like the gold. I prefer four star...and grain free

Doggiefood.com : 75$ for 26lb grain free fromm. Thats twice as much as totw.


----------



## nemefeme

When I got Jack, they gave me a bag full of Ol'Roy Small Breed Meaty Chunks & Gravy. I've since been mixing it with Performatrin Ultra Slim Care with Salmon since I tried switching the foods cold turkey and he got the runs. I've been mixing less and less and so far so good.

I read the ingredients and wanted to vomit. I don't get why they still make dog foods with shit in it like that. But then again, we can say the same thing for a lot of human foods.

I've been told that's a good food; but anyone want to give me feedback on that decision?


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Salina said:


> i used to feed fromm four-star...the grain inclusive one. I paid...i believe 68$ for 30lb. thats 24$ more than i pay for totw.
> i pay 44$ for 30lb of totw.


Wow! They were WAY over-charging. I guess it depends on area. But around here, the 33lb bag of Fromm Gold Adult is around $46. The Four Star is a bit more. And the Grain-Free is definitely the priciest. But overall, it's one of the cheaper foods when I compare them all at my local store.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Salina said:


> Oh i dont like the gold. I prefer four star...and grain free
> 
> Doggiefood.com : 75$ for 26lb grain free fromm. Thats twice as much as totw.



Technically speaking, the Gold formulas are actually better than the Four Star, IMO, for the most part. But all of them are good. We are on our first bag of Adult Gold (was feeding four star) and he's actually doing better so far! 

Chewy.com is awesome. Their shipping is sooo fast, service is great and prices are great. Spend over $49 and get free shipping.


----------



## CptJack

Jacksons Mom said:


> Chewy.com is awesome. Their shipping is sooo fast, service is great and prices are great. Spend over $49 and get free shipping.


You just saved me 5.00/bag on TSC's price for Wellness Core, since shipping is free. 

THANKS!

(As an aside, I often order a case of canned dog food from TSC, since they tend to run out of what we feed. They tell us it's there, we pick it up, and we're good for a month or so. Much easier than trying to hope it stays in stock or whatever, and since we order a CASE, they will order the flavor we want, special.)


----------



## Crash440

Wow, that really is not bad for Ol' Roy. I agree with Jackson's Mom, Fromm Classics would be a better route than Ol' Roy if you can.


----------



## luv mi pets

The only reason I stated TOTW along with Wellness is because the article did so. Tried TOTW not impressed thought the cost of food was high priced. See dogs come in w/ pancreatitis after trying it. Lucky for me I have only one dog who has an issue with food allergies. I feed him **** van pattons limited ingredient food. I am sure there are better foods out there but this food works for him. I was getting tired of picking up a messes in the kitchen at 2 am if the food did not agree with him.
On one article I was reading the lady stated she feeds Ol' Roy so she can afford to get her dog heartworm and flea medication and also the dog's annual vaccines. So, is it wrong for her to feed that dog food? Not when she is doing so in order to give the dog other things it also needs. 
Those who order food online have you had any problems with getting food this way? Been on the fence with this situation'


----------



## Jacksons Mom

luv mi pets said:


> The only reason I stated TOTW along with Wellness is because the article did so. Tried TOTW not impressed thought the cost of food was high priced. See dogs come in w/ pancreatitis after trying it. Lucky for me I have only one dog who has an issue with food allergies. I feed him **** van pattons limited ingredient food. I am sure there are better foods out there but this food works for him. I was getting tired of picking up a messes in the kitchen at 2 am if the food did not agree with him.
> On one article I was reading the lady stated she feeds Ol' Roy so she can afford to get her dog heartworm and flea medication and also the dog's annual vaccines. So, is it wrong for her to feed that dog food? Not when she is doing so in order to give the dog other things it also needs.
> Those who order food online have you had any problems with getting food this way? Been on the fence with this situation'


I wasn't trying to pick your post, btw, I understand what you were saying (about Wellness & TOTW), I just like to relay the info to any potential newbies who may be reading this thread.

Odd you say that about TOTW... Jackson got a supposed-pancreatitis attack while he was on TOTW. We weren't ever 100% sure what it was, and I was certain it was from eating too many fatty human foods that dropped on the ground, but he was eating totw at the time. 

Anyway, I love ordering online. I order from Chewy and spend $49 to get free shipping (I always stock up on his other treat needs, etc) and it always arrives within 1-2 days. I kind of prefer it, because I tend to feel 'pressure' when I'm in the local store (LOL maybe I'm crazy) but it's always kind of slow, and it's a small place, so I feel like the employee is like staring at me (even tho she's probably not) so I don't wanna seem like the freak reading all the labels, hahaha. So I tend to 'settle' more. Online, you can browse all you want!

PS - I love that it bleeped out (***) ****VanPatten's first name hahaa. I've always had a soft spot for Natural Balance - even though some of their formulas are made AT Diamond, it seems like they have a handle on things, but who knows! I like some of their formulas though and have seen dogs do very well on them.


----------



## georgiapeach

I think it might depend on which formula of TOTW you feed, whether there's a greater chance for pancreatitis. The Pacific Stream and the Sierra Mountain are only 25% protein and lower fat (can't remember what exactly) than the Wetlands or the Prairie, which are 34% (I think) protein and higher fat. Dempsey does well on the Pacific Stream (not currently feeding it), but can't eat any of the other varieties.

I'm currently trying to trim my kibble budget and, as I mentioned in an earlier post, am transitioning to Authority Grain Free Chicken and Potato (Petsmart house brand). So far so good, and only $18.99 for 15 pounds. The ingredients look to be on the same level as TOTW, with similar protein and fat % as Pacific Stream. Is it made by Diamond? Probably. If you're on a squeaky tight budget like I am, this looks to be a decent alternative.


----------



## luv mi pets

> I wasn't trying to pick your post, btw, I understand what you were saying (about Wellness & TOTW), I just like to relay the info to any potential newbies who may be reading this thread.


Not offended in the least. Just wanted to say why I stated what I stated. 

hahaha it is the computer doing the bleeping not me. Thankfully that is not my name or sig or else it would be bleeped everytime.'

Left up to my dogs. Bagged horse poop would be their first choice. The ingredient list would be short and simple. 

Know what you mean about store shopping. I am one of those shoppers that turn the bag over to read the back label. That is where all the info is. Why can't they just stacke the dog food that way. Save me a lot of time in that department.


----------



## Salina

Thanks for the online tipp...cheaper for sure.


----------



## PureBalance Rep

gingko4me said:


> Hi I am new here.
> I have been researching the OL Roy Brand "Pure Balance" and came across this forum. I have a schnauzer with diabetes. Recently I switched to Pure Balance because the brand i normally feed was not available any longer in my small town. In desperation I looked at Wal Mart (small town, only place to shop) I searched for a dog food like the one I had been feeding until I could find/buy my normal Brand (Diamond Lite) I get blood panels done on my dog on a regular basis...and other than the diabetes all things were normal range. My dog became ill this week...I thought it might be pancreas issue so I took him to my vet yesterday. Everything came back normal EXCEPT his liver panel! The readings were in the red zone...his kidneys, pancreas and sugar levels were fine! So, wracking my brain to figure out why this happened..I searched the internet and lo and behold...there are posts about Ol Roy dog food containing MENADIONE SODIUM BISULFITE COMPLEX ..look at the ingredients posted by Brydean. This ingredient is toxic to cats and dogs. Apparently, pets are dying from liver toxicity from this ingredient! What I am finding out is that distributors (Wal Mart etc) repackage dog food (made in China or food products supplied by China) and do not always include ALL the ingredients or are not specific as to what the ingredient really is ie. "animal digest" . The labeling also leads you to believe that the food was made here in US, when in fact it is NOT. We should be able to buy a safe pet food based on honest labeling of a product. I immediately stopped feeding the Pure Balance and he is now on Blue Buffalo. I will be taking him back for xrays and ultrasound next week...and I will do another blood panel in about 10-14 days to see if there is a major change. Now, I cant prove that it IS the Pure Balance...but Im thinking it may be the reason because that is the only thing that has changed in my dog's diet...AND he had normal liver readings prior to this...and BTW..he has only been on this food for about 3 weeks...I just opened the second bag of Pure Balance (which is now in the garbage!). Just some information that might be helpful..again I cannot prove that this dry food is the culprit. and I am basing this opinion on information I have discovered about the MENADIONE SODIUM BISULFITE COMPLEX..but I should have a good answer soon. I will re-post when I know something more definitive.


Hello, I am a representative from Pure Balance. Pure Balance dry dog foods are manufactured exclusively in the United States and made with the highest quality ingredients that go through meticulous safety testing. We would love to address your questions and concerns personally, feel free to reach out to us at 1-877-307-2192.


----------



## Harleeangel

PureBalance Rep said:


> Hello, I am a representative from Pure Balance. Pure Balance dry dog foods are manufactured exclusively in the United States and made with the highest quality ingredients that go through meticulous safety testing. We would love to address your questions and concerns personally, feel free to reach out to us at 1-877-307-2192.


PureBalance Rep,
I feed my dogs the canned PureBalance, which is a 5 star food for those that didn't know. I would like to order it (either ship to house or ship to store) but it isn't available online, store only. Sometimes it is hard to get. Do you know if that is going to change?


----------



## jersey_gray

I love my dogs very much but they do get cheap food. It's what we can afford AND what my husband is willing to buy. In the past they got (what I thought) was better food then circumstances changed. But when I scramble eggs for breakfast I make extra just for the dogs and when we have meat the dogs get some if it and the juice from the meat unless it's a spicy rub. I buy the two lb bag of carrots for them-healthy snack they love. The kids and the dogs all line up for their carrot. There's reasons people buy grocery store dog food, it's not necessarily that they don't care about their dog.


----------



## Kayota

nemefeme said:


> I've been told that's a good food; but anyone want to give me feedback on that decision?


Pure Balance? My dogs have been on it for months now and done great and maybe even better than they did on other, pricier foods. I don't see why I shouldn't buy a grocery store food when it's cheaper and the ingredients are still good quality. It's really, really not Ol' Roy, in any way shape or form, quality-wise. I think that WalMart just put that on a bag as a marketing ploy--because people who already feed OlRoy aren't likely to buy a more expensive food if they think what they feed now is good unless it's by a brand they already trust.


----------



## MaddiesMom

We feed Fromm. For the last couple of years it has been the Classic, but the dogs are getting bored with it. So, I will switch to a different Fromm for a while. I like that Fromm is made here is Wisconsin and has been in business for years. 

I have found you have to price shop Fromm. The cheapest place I get it from is our local hardware store. Yup, hardware store! 

Around me, Fromm is more expensive at the feed store and specialty dog food stores. I just wished they had a factory-store here in Wisconsin. I'd have no problem going there to get it, if it was the cheapest!


----------



## Willowy

My mom ran out of dog food and didn't want to go out of town so she was stuck with Walmart and the grocery store. She got chicken Pure Balance (she said they also have lamb---which I knew about---and salmon, which I didn't know they had). Shug is very sensitive to food, so we'll see how she does. If she does fine I guess I'll know it's a decent food .


----------



## Kayota

The salmon is also grain free.


----------

